# Question about my first foster dog



## howmanylicks (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm fostering my first dog, a 5-year-old basset hound, previously a yard dog, and not neutered. The owner took him to the animal shelter because he bit her when taking him off a chain. The rescue organization doesn't know if he was chained to a tree or what kind of chain it was.

The first night he bit me when I was trying to help him down from the bed. OK, a big mistake letting him on the bed. Now I know that's not a good idea in terms of establishing dominance. 

Then he bit me two days later when humping and mouthing me. I firmly say "no" and tap him on the nose. Sometimes he stops, other times not.

He tried to bite the vet when he was trying to get blood for a heartworm test. Even after muzzling, the vet gave up and will take the blood when the dog is neutered.

He *has* learned to go outside to pee/poop -- not in the house or in his crate. And he's learning to sit.

As you can tell, I have a lot to learn about handling aggressive male dogs. 

Here's my question: will he stop biting after he's neutered? I've read mixed opinions. Is he a lost cause -- too old to learn not to bite?

Sure, he's a 40-pound basset hound, but that jaw is strong. I don't want him to take a hunk out of my face someday or hurt anyone else.

Signed,
Perplexed


----------



## funky_shep (Oct 18, 2013)

neutering will not 'cure' the problem, and it would be best to address it BEFORE getting him fixed. there is some literature that suggests aggression should be addressed to some extent before fixing as doing so will make correcting the behavior all that much easier after the 'snip-snip.' but left unaddressed it will be even more difficult to change his behavior after the op. 

there was some 'dog whisperer' episode, if i remember right, that had a similar situation- maybe a search through a youtube channel would get that specific case for you to check out. there are plenty of 'animal behaviorists' out there, many of whom have plenty of articles on their websites and most will consult with you over the phone for free to explain their take on the problem. you can also use some of your rescue groups contacts/resources to get some answers, if not a free visit and a Rx to fix the issue from a qualified behaviorist/trainer. you would do best with a behaviorist over a trainer, but many have to do both to some extent.

hope that helps. (i train problem dogs for a rescue group- currently working with a 65 lb. pit bull with a bite history. so i feel for you)


----------



## funky_shep (Oct 18, 2013)

just calling trainers in your area, and explaining you are FOSTERING a dog will get you plenty of extra help if possible too.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

First off, throw dominance and alpha theory out the window. It's not real, it's just not. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/misconceptions-mythical-alpha-dog

http://www.davemech.org/news.html

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/dominance_statement.pdf

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/31/opinion/31derr.html?_r=4&pagewanted=all&

http://www.thecrossovertrainer.com/one-persons-experience-with-the-dog-whisperer/

I know that's quite a few links to read, but it's really worth it. That being said, look into positive training. Clicker training is very easy and fun for dogs. 

Since the dog has a history of biting, don't take him around people, really. This means don't let people pet him, if you have company, he goes in a crate,etc. Now, does this mean he will bite forever? Not necessarily. However, getting him fixed will NOT fix his biting. The biting is his way of protecting himself. He feels scared and threatened, and biting is what's worked for him. 

Being on the bed isn't an issue once he know a command like "Off". Some dogs do not appreciate being physically touched, especially when they've had bad experiencing, which is sounds like he has had. So, train him with food a command for "up" and "off", or whatever cues you'd like to use. 

For humping, you need to make sure he's getting regular exercise first off, because this could just be too much energy. Playing things like fetch, and giving him regular walks will really help. If you live in a busy area, you may need to walk him with a basket muzzle on though. When he humps you, ask for a behavior you want instead. Thumping him on the nose doesn't actually tell him anything. Dogs don't really relate a punishment to the action they're doing generally. So, ask him to sit, and reward him with a treat if he listens. Or you could distract him with a toy. Either way, you want to ignore/redirect bad behaviors instead of feeding into into them. This really goes for any bad behavior. If he's barking/chewing/humping/anything else, give him a task you want him to be doing instead. 

Look up clicker training on youtube. Some good people are kikopup and tab289. They have lots of fun, easy videos that will get you and your foster dog on the right path. Now, given his bite history, he may need a more experienced foster parent. I'm not sure why you were given such a hard case, being a first time foster parent and all. If you're up for the job though, then great. Be positive with the dog though, don't correct him. He won't ever feel comfortable if he's being corrected. 

Also, NEVER correct a growl. If he growls at you, stop what you're doing. A growl is his way of communicating and it's VERY important. It's just a dogs way of saying "I don't like that, please stop." If you correct the growling, you will stop the warning. Which, he may not be growling as it is because he's been corrected for it already. 

This is a lot of work, so if you feel you're not ready for it, don't feel guilty. It takes very experiences trainers to handle dogs with issues like this.


----------



## funky_shep (Oct 18, 2013)

I found the episode where the aggression neutering issue is discussed. the case starts around minute 25 and is the black lab named dan. here is a link to the video;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XACjSK2vq20

its an interesting subject and right up your alley, at the moment. hope this helps.


----------

